# I am crazy: Here is Snakewood Woodchuck Pen Pro!!!



## CharlesH (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey guys,

A nice tool deserve a nice handle don't you think?

Basically I had snakewood pens crack on my customers. So I figured the nice snakewood should become handle! 

It is just sanded with some renaissance wax. Sooooo dense and fun to turn! I can't wait to try the tool!

Thanks for looking and clicky the thumbnails:

Charles


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 9, 2011)

I think I'm going to try snakewood again. I'm going to throw it in my stabilization chamber and after drilling the hole I'm going to soak it good with thin CA. I'm determined to make a snakewood pen that doesn't crack!

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## ctubbs (Apr 9, 2011)

Charles, that tool will be as much fun to use as it is to look at.  Great job on a fine tool and handle.  that will give you many years of pleasurable turning.  Use it in good health.  By the way, why not send Ken a copy of the photos, he loves to see what we do to handle his tools.  Just a thought.
the other Charles


----------



## CharlesH (Apr 9, 2011)

MartinPens said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to try snakewood again. I'm going to throw it in my stabilization chamber and after drilling the hole I'm going to soak it good with thin CA. I'm determined to make a snakewood pen that doesn't crack!
> 
> Martin
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner



Please keep me posted!!! 

Charles

Sent from my iTouch.


----------



## CharlesH (Apr 9, 2011)

ctubbs said:
			
		

> Charles, that tool will be as much fun to use as it is to look at.  Great job on a fine tool and handle.  that will give you many years of pleasurable turning.  Use it in good health.  By the way, why not send Ken a copy of the photos, he loves to see what we do to handle his tools.  Just a thought.
> the other Charles



I posted in his F/S thread. 

Charles

Sent from my iTouch.


----------



## phillywood (Apr 9, 2011)

Man that snake sure looks good and very sharp fang on it too. Happy turning with that baby.


----------



## robutacion (Apr 9, 2011)

Well Charles,

You already know what I think about having tools that look good so, your toll is certainly in that category...!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## Rob73 (Apr 9, 2011)

I just ordered my first inset tool so I'll be making some handles soon here myself.  Don't think I have any snakewood though


----------



## Dana Fish (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice indeed!  

Can you purchase the Woodchuck Pro in a kit form to make your own handle or do you need to buy the actual tool and then modify.  Just curious on the price difference.

*NEVER MIND.... IF I WAS TO OPEN MY EYES I WOULD BE ABLE TO FIND THIS INFORMATION MYSELF. THANK YOU!!!
*


----------



## Drstrangefart (Apr 9, 2011)

Dude, that's excellent!


----------



## wright_714 (Apr 9, 2011)

Very cool. I haven't turned snakewood yet, because frankly it is too damn expensive, but that is sweet.


----------



## Rick_G (Apr 9, 2011)

I'd almost be scared to use that one Charles it looks so nice.  It looks great and it's thick enough you shouldn't have any cracking problems.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 9, 2011)

Charles, Thank you for making a humble little turning tool into a pen turners wet dream, That is utterly gorgeous, Thanks for showing my tool in the very best possible view. That handle is definitively in the extremely beautiful class.


----------



## CharlesH (Apr 9, 2011)

My simple contribution. 

I have no regret  turning this flawless snakewood piece that dried 8 years! If you want me to take more picture so you can use it on your site feel free to ask!

I enjoy nice tools.

Charles



bitshird said:


> Charles, Thank you for making a humble little turning tool into a pen turners wet dream, That is utterly gorgeous, Thanks for showing my tool in the very best possible view. That handle is definitively in the extremely beautiful class.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Apr 9, 2011)

Very cool tool. Like going from turning with a Volkswagen to turning with a Cadillac .


----------



## bitshird (Apr 9, 2011)

CharlesH said:


> My simple contribution.
> 
> I have no regret  turning this flawless snakewood piece that dried 8 years! If you want me to take more picture so you can use it on your site feel free to ask!
> 
> ...



Charles, I understand, my PenPro is in a piece of Camphor Burl that Wolftat sent to me. I'm looking for something special to put on my new bowl tool we made, I've about decided on a nice piece of Cocobolo or Zircote.


----------



## CharlesH (Apr 9, 2011)

COCO! Personally I had issues finishing ziricotte. 

Charles



bitshird said:


> CharlesH said:
> 
> 
> > My simple contribution.
> ...


----------



## texaswoodworker (Apr 9, 2011)

That is probably the most beautiful chisel I have ever seen! It's awesome!!!
I love snakewood to. Its a little pricy though.


----------



## crabcreekind (Apr 11, 2011)

i got some snakewood sittin on my shelf that i got from gilmers when i went down there and im so scared to turn it even when its bone dry.


----------



## johncrane (Apr 11, 2011)

Very nice work Charles! should handle well.:wink::biggrin:


----------

